# Pan 12-35/f2.8 received:) Advice in testing!



## MidEastGal (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

I appreciate your advice on testing new lenses, certain tests or resources would be nice. 

Edit: Found answers in another thread here 

Thanks.


----------

